# question about cycling i have had for a long time



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

well i have been wondering this for a long time and now figured i would ask tonight....why is it that when doing water changes the recommended is 30-35% of water or i have been told that it will mess up your cycle...but when putting a new tank together and u add about 80% of water from cycled tanks and a filter from a cycled tank....people say that it will still take a while to cycle...my question is....does water contain the beneficial bacteria or does the filters? because when i put water from my cycled tanks into my 120 people told me that the water didnt do anything and that my ac500 didnt provide enough bacteria so therefore when all my fish died in there they said it was because i didnt cycle my tank????? i am almost positive that my fish died from the trout that i had fed them that same day (thats what frank had told me) but it just bugs me that people would say that the water does nothing to a tank that u need filters to cycle not water..then why cant u just change 100% of your water on waterchanges? (not that i will just one of my questions) sorry for the long post guys just something that wont stop bugging me =)


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

The water from you tap does not contain beneficial bacteria... Beneficial bacteria results from the nitrification cycle.

The nitrification cycle consists of converting Ammonia (NH3) -> Nitrite (N02) -> Nitrate (NO3).

Do an Internet search on the following phrases and you can read up on this process...
"Nitrification Cycle"
"Nitrogen Cycle"
"New Tank Cycle"

Good luck!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Water changes of 20-30% are recommended because it's difficult for the average hobbyist to get the incoming water parameters to match their tank's. Therefore, smaller water changes are preferred so the fish do not get stressed with rapid fluctuations in pH, temp, etc. Many discus breeders change out almost 100% DAILY in their fry and grow out tanks to achieve phenomenol growth rates along with a heavy feeding schedule. Why can they do this? Because they know EXACTLY the water parameters of their water.

As far as your cycling question... Water does not have any significant number of nitrifiers because they are not free-swimming/floating. They attach to surfaces that receive a good flow of water that provides them with a food source and oxygen (i.e. the filter and gravel). In a new tank, even if you use an established filter, you will still have slight spikes in your parameters, like a mini-cycle. That's because: 1) the nitrifiers need to adapt to new water parameters and 2) No matter how much material you are moving over from an established tank, you are still missing a good population from the old tank's walls, gravel, plants, decor, etc.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

are there any chemicals to put bacteria in the water???


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

WOW donh that answered my questions thanks man!!!! now i understand


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

no prob


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I should have read this post before adding my new post on this very topic.
How long does a mini cycle take and is it harmful to p's?


----------

